# Fahrradständer/-halter für Stereo 2007



## frogbite (2. August 2007)

Nabend, Leute,

hat einer von euch Stereo 2007-Besitzern schon mal einen vernünftigen Fahrradständer gesehen/gekauft/ergattert (nein, keine Stütze, die man ans Fahrrad schraubt, keinen Haken, den man in die Wand dübelt, keinen Nachbarn, der seinen Hintern hinhält und auch keinen Montageständer, sondern son Metallteil, das vierfüßig auf dem Boden steht, mit dem das Stereo sicher in der Garage steht, ohne dass man es an die Wand lehnen muss)? 
Aufgrund der Hinterbaukonstruktion bin ich nämlich mit den üblichen Ständern bisher gescheitert bzw. das Stereo (fast) umgeflogen.

Für Links o.ä. wäre ich dankbar.

Euer F.B.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (2. August 2007)

Also ich hab das selbe Problem mit dem LTD Race der Rahmen is so ähn kurvig sag ich ma da kommst mit nix hinne. Hab mir dann aber selbst nen Halter gebaut. Steht mit 4 Füßenauf dem Boden und hält nur das Hinterrad fest. Die Rahmenhöhe des Gestells greift nur an dem Reifen nicht an der Felge oder Speichen. Weiss nicht welche Möglichkeiten in Sachen Metallbau dir zur Verfügung stehen. Werd morgen mal ein Bild machen und es hier rein stellen falls Ich mit meiner Idee dein Interesse geweckt hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (3. August 2007)

Hi, Inf1n1ty,

Bild wäre super.

Danke, F.B.


----------



## koebes (3. August 2007)

Wenn du ne Rolle hast die du nicht benutzt macht die nen exzellenten Ständer


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (4. August 2007)

HI Jungs
also einmal gibts so Metallständer, so ähnlich wie sie vorm Supermarkt stehen bei jedem Obi Bahr Praktiker oder wie sie sonst noch alle heissen.

und ansnosten gibts beim Stadler nen schönen............




Den find ich persönlich für 1 Rad absolut am besten.


----------



## frogbite (6. August 2007)

koebes schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Rolle hast die du nicht benutzt macht die nen exzellenten Ständer




Hi, danke, Mann, habe ne Menge unbenutzte Rollen - immer, wenn das Klopapier runter ist, eine mehr. Weiß nur nicht, wie das Fahrrad drauf halten soll. Nen Foto  von deinem Rollenfahrradständer wäre echt gut.


Hi, Buh Tha Monsta,

der von Stadler wäre ne Überlegung wert, Danke!

F.B.


----------



## Everysmile (17. August 2007)

Nen Ständer?!?
Ans Bike schrauben?!?

Ich hau mich weg 

schlaft lieber drauf oder lasst eure Frau drum kümmern


----------



## frogbite (18. August 2007)

Hi, Everysmile,

danke, vielen Dank für Deinen umwerfend komischen, intelligenten Beitrag, der mich ach so viel weiter gebracht hat.

Wann haust Du Dich denn nun weg?

F.B.


----------



## koebes (19. August 2007)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, danke, Mann, habe ne Menge unbenutzte Rollen - immer, wenn das Klopapier runter ist, eine mehr. Weiß nur nicht, wie das Fahrrad drauf halten soll. Nen Foto  von deinem Rollenfahrradständer wäre echt gut.


----------



## frogbite (20. August 2007)

Hi, koebes,

danke für´s Foto, jetzt weiß ich auch, welche Rolle gemeint ist. Wird mir für die Garage zum Hinstellen wohl etwas zu aufwändig (und wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad ins Wohnzimmer komme, gibt´s Ärger mit meiner besseren Hälfte).

Schönen Abend, F.B.


----------

